
Firefox Disabled All My Extentions - vengefulduck
I opened Firefox and all of my extensions are disabled saying One or more installed add-ons cannot be verified and have been disabled. Is anyone else experiencing this?
======
dang
Related and currently #1:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19823701](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19823701)

------
neogodless
Yes - see
[https://www.reddit.com/r/firefox/comments/bkcjoa/all_of_my_a...](https://www.reddit.com/r/firefox/comments/bkcjoa/all_of_my_addons_got_disabled_and_they_are_all/)
and
[https://www.reddit.com/r/firefox/comments/bk54mu/addonsexten...](https://www.reddit.com/r/firefox/comments/bk54mu/addonsextensions_broken/)

Cannot tell if it's related to
[https://www.reddit.com/r/firefox/comments/bjwz8n/addon_polic...](https://www.reddit.com/r/firefox/comments/bjwz8n/addon_policy_and_process_updates/)
(Says new Add-On Policy effective June 10th, 2019, so shouldn't be causing
this. But...)

As mentioned elsewhere, seems like when your clock hits 5/4 midnight UTC,
you're done. I tried setting my clock in the past, but that did not fix the
issue for me. (Clock was previously auto w/ daylight savings time enabled.)

Super interesting to watch /r/firefox go from 3.8k active/online users to 5.6k
over the past half hour...

Edit: As mentioned below, there are GitHub/Bugzilla entries. They seem to be
aware and starting to work towards a fix, though the explanation of the
problem hasn't emerged yet.

[https://github.com/mozilla/addons/issues/978](https://github.com/mozilla/addons/issues/978)

~~~
pedrocr
The "fix" in the second link is amusing. The user had the clock wrong so the
bug hit sooner. Adjusting the clock to the correct time "fixed" it but the
issue is probably now back. Too bad there wasn't a root cause analysis of that
failure. We wouldn't be having the widespread issue.

~~~
dirtgrub
Somebody somewhere is going to feel silly and shamefully flip the 'more magic'
switch back, or so I suspect.

Clearly resetting your date is a "fix" in the temporal sense that it works
until you apparently hit the magic deadline again, but I'm curious why this
only hit one of my machines. Pretty sure I was running the same FF version on
both, but not certain. Again wondering if it's due to a difference in the
configs, since I've 'modified' those at different times with different lists
of needless crap to disable.

------
livueta
Yep. +1 frequency.

It's not like I was running an old version of FF with XUL extensions or
anything like that, either - latest version, addons properly signed, all added
from Mozilla site.

On top of that, attempts to re-add extensions via
[https://addons.mozilla.org](https://addons.mozilla.org) result in "Download
failed. Please check your connection." errors. This makes me suspect that
there's something up with Mozilla inf.

There are definitely some good arguments in favor of Mozilla-signed addons,
but events like this that expose an (apparent) SPoF are less than great. If
only running one of the Firefox forks didn't involve getting security patches
late...

------
MrEldritch
Bugzilla issue here:
[https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1548973](https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1548973)

It's a signing cert failure, not an intentional move. Still... this is going
to _destroy_ user trust in Firefox.

~~~
spectramax
Major bugs like this are uncommon but they happen. I know they're working on
the fix. There is nothing more they could do than to fix the issue and prevent
it from happening again.

This is not an intentional move, shit happens. I wouldn't lose trust so
quickly. They're trying to make addons more safe and secure.

------
xvector
I think this fail-closed behavior is more of a security issue than the one it
is trying to solve. All of my security add-ons - Privacy Badger, NoScript,
Decentraleyes, and many more were disabled. Even worse, it happened without
notice to the user.

One moment I was browsing the internet (just barely) secured by these add-ons,
and the next moment, all of them disappeared (without warning) and I only
noticed when I saw my password manager was missing.

~~~
twhb
I love my privacy too but you’ve got to keep the magnitude of things in mind.
Those extensions are making it harder to correlate your interactions with
different companies, this fail-closed behavior is protecting you against
criminals gaining access to all your online accounts.

~~~
scoot_718
Bullshit. Those extensions protect against both. Javascript being an important
criminal vector. This fail-closed behaviour is disabling certified code
because of an arbitrary date. At time of install the code was verified.

The code didn't change since. Mozilla is stupid for doing this.

------
tekni5
Firefox is about to lose a ton of its users over this. I saw this on a family
member's computer just now, couldn't get ublock origin installed or any
extension for that matter. Had to install Chrome for them.

This has to be some type of a bug, every extension gets disabled with zero
notice and cannot be re-downloaded.

I'm not seeing it myself yet, but haven't restarted firefox in a few hours.

Has anyone tried disabling xpinstall.signatures.required in about:config? Saw
someone mention it elsewhere, but didn't try it in time.

~~~
SAI_Peregrinus
Disabling xpinstall.signatures.required works.

~~~
mmore
You need to be on nightly, dev, or ESR for this to work.

~~~
pepa65
It works on regular installs. I'm on 66.0.3 from the Ubuntu 18.04's repo. From
about:config set xpinstall.signatures.required to True.

------
micromega
Yes!! Extremely angry right now.

All of my legacy extensions are disabled. My beloved uBlock Origin included.
Only Disconnect works. Tried downloading alternatives and can't even do that;
keep getting a "download failed. Check your connection." The hilarious part,
they said the new add-on signing doesn't affect themes, so why are nine of my
themes disabled? It's getting old, all this messing with stuff all the damn
time. I don't need you to hold my hand, Firefox.

If I want to run add-ons that don't use Web API then let me do it to my own
detriment...

------
crms1496
Mozilla is addressing the issue now. See
[https://github.com/mozilla/addons/issues/978#issuecomment-48...](https://github.com/mozilla/addons/issues/978#issuecomment-489281704)

------
dirtgrub
Same same. Without ad-blockers and other add-ons, I feel like my glasses are
broken.

~~~
dirtgrub
Fun fact: This happened on one machine of several running Firefox. No idea
why. Need to go deeper into configs and break more stupid crap? I wonder if
copying over configs from a working machine would fix it. Blech.

------
happypuppy
If the developer and nightly versions of Firefox 9which are supposed to work
properly) make you uncomfortable there are firefox versions that can deliver
the same usability and are not affected by this bug.

If you use Android, you can get Fennec from the F-Droid online store.

If you use Windows, you can get Waterfox here:
[https://www.waterfox.net/](https://www.waterfox.net/)

Fennec is just a fork of Firefox with telemetry disabled by default and known
third party trackers removed.

Waterfox is a fork of Firefox that tries to be more geared toward users who
want more control, its main differences are telemetry is disabled by default
and it is supposed to support more extensions but I have not tested this out.

~~~
sanlyx
I'm using Fennec F-Droid and can confirm this bug also affected me, and I
really don't know if it can be solved without an update (which is not yet
available, as it seems)

------
dangoor
There's a bug open for this:
[https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1548973](https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1548973)

------
GracefulSlumber
Yes, happened to me, too. I just downloaded the dev version so that I could
disable "xpinstall.signatures.required"(At first, I downloaded Chrome to use
instead, but after using it for a little while, I decided that I really do
prefer Firefox.) I believe you can also disable the signatures thing in
Nightly and ESR. It's a slight annoyance, but I guess that's one of the things
about FireFox being openly sourced.

I understand about the 'safety issue', but I think people are more mad about
their extensions disappearing than they were about the 'safety' of the
extensions themselves.

In my opinion, a better way to implement the signature extensions would have
been to give users a pop-up or something that said:

"The following extensions do not have a signature from Mozilla. [List user's
extensions that don't have a signature.] This means that they may be more
unstable or they may not be safe (or as safe) as using an extension that has a
verified signature. Would you like to continue using these extensions _? {Yes}
{No}_ Mozilla is not responsible for any breached data as a result for using
unverified extensions, blah, blah, blah, disclaimer stuffs."

That way Mozilla wouldn't have to be concerned that they would get in trouble
for whatever it is that they are worried about, and people could still have
their extensions.

------
RisqSr
Here's what I don't understand, I was using an older version of Firefox
(version 56) because there are some addons that I need that don't have an
update in version 6x. And even with "no updates" set to "true", and set to not
look for updates from the web, my browser was "still" hit by this and
disabled????

Sooo............

Is Firefox now going into everyone's browsers and reseting what they don't
like and making you doing things their way now????

If so, time to get a new browser if they are going on to Peoples PC's, even
those who set them to not update, and forcing changes. I thought MS was bad
with what they do, but now Firefox is reseting my browser remotely??? :(

------
bob_z
We're in the same boat... Still using FF 56 because it doesn't break important
add-ons and now this cluster-F. It's disabled most every add-on thereby
killing the browser's functionality.

Windows 10/FF 56 setting extensions.legacy.enabled, true and
xpinstall.signatures.required, false doesn't work but does in Linux Mint 19/FF
66 does.

We also added app.update.auto, false to stop Firefox from auto-updating untill
they un-F this mess

By the way, the "hot-fix" doesn't work for Win10/FF 56

hotfix-update-xpi-intermediate%40mozilla.com-1.0.2-signed.xpi

~~~
HappySurfer2019
ANy solution yet, Bob?

~~~
bob_z
Well... A "solution" is to run Linux Mint 19/FF 66, disable any further
updates of Firefox, run the patch. However, this does not solve the Windows
10/FF 56 issue. I'm real pissed at Mozilla for this HUGE hassle

------
eaterofbirds
I just "fixed" mine, at least temporarily, that is if this still an issue for
all/most. I just did a "refresh firefox" option, which clears and reinstalled
all my locked add-ons/extensions and theme.

A fix? votes out, this could very well be temporary...but my customization is
gone/reset, so there's that bit of nuisance.

try it if still stuck.

[https://support.mozilla.org/tr/kb/reset-preferences-fix-
prob...](https://support.mozilla.org/tr/kb/reset-preferences-fix-problems)

------
dirtgrub
Manually setting the date backwards fixed the problem.

[https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1548973](https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1548973)

------
ChummyKaye
Same here. Opened Firefox after finally getting back online after some rogue
Spectrum tech showed up and no-notice, no-knock, no-call shut us off because
he claimed there was some unspecified issue with our modem. ALL of my
extensions, notably security add-ons I choose to use for obvious reasons, are
gone. You think you can go to the web and not be hassled, especially by
something like your choice of browsers. What a joke. Once I can recover how I
had my firefox set up I'm seeking an alternative.

------
relax_people
Sure this is annoying, but not the end of the world. There have been far worse
bugs. You people need to relax and stop throwing temper tantrums over
nonsense.

------
jsun95
At first I thought it was just my pc messing up till i started to look up and
read other ppls commnets. Clearly it's an issue with firefox completely
disabling all addons, extensions, and themes. I Hate google chrome but
appartly I have to swtith from firefox becuse I cant put up with this issue
for a moment. Fireox please fix this issue

------
jsun95
At first I thought it was just my pc messing up till i started to look up and
read other ppls commnets. Clearly it's an issue with firefox completely
disabling all addons, extensions, and themes. I Hate google chrome but
appartly I have to swtith from firefox becuse I cant put up with this issue
for a moment

------
djh2400
I got all extensions to work temporarily by forcing the following settings in
user.js (or could be set manually in about:config):

    
    
        user_pref( "extensions.legacy.enabled", true );
        user_pref( "xpinstall.signatures.required", false );
    

FWIW, I'm on Debian Stable with Firefox 60.6.1esr.

~~~
pepa65
I think only the 2nd is needed, my extensions.legacy.enabled is False.

~~~
flanker-b1
I believe both are useful. the second one enables installing new addons and
the first one enables disabled addons (unless you already removed them)

------
FireFoxSucks
Same problem here all my extensions now are gone. I just encountered that
issue early in this morning. Tried to find a solution on how to fixed it in
the internet but issue stil there i format also my laptop but nothings happen.
FF should make a move about this problem they will lost a lot of customers
about this one.

------
HappySurfer2019
You need an ESR version of FIREFOX for the older ADD-INS. Can someone here
point us to a suitable D/L now?

I was on ESR versions for a long time. Damn Firefoix, why'd you do this?! We
have already FOUGHT it off once!

Many thanks - otherwise a great product, is FireFawx

------
GeorgeVO
Fix: install uBlock
addon:[https://github.com/gorhill/uBlock/releases](https://github.com/gorhill/uBlock/releases),
after you can add any addons without errors.

------
techdreamer
I had an install of SeaMonkey with NoScript installed and just have been using
that - privacy settings all locked down - no problems, have been using it for
more than half an hour - couldn't be bothered fiddling around and worrying
about it.

~~~
techdreamer
They are having a tough day - check out "When Firefox Extensions Goes Down" on
YouTube. Have to feel for them :)

------
GeorgeVO
All, you can install latest add-ons here:
[https://github.com/gorhill/uBlock/releases](https://github.com/gorhill/uBlock/releases)

------
Phantom68
Yes, all of mine are gone too. And they won't let you install anything to the
add-ons. I saw something about buying a subscription for a login id. They want
to start charging for add ons.

------
mrbestdonuts
Idk in others platforms but on android i just fix (bugzilla post) that by
installing version 66.02 and change value in about:config for:
"xpinstall.signatures.required false".

~~~
happypuppy
In Android I would suggest using Fennec (which can be downloaded using
F-Droid). On my android phone this uh, bug? does not seem to affect anything
and Mozilla's telemetry is disabled by default. Granted, you can disable it
manually in any firefox browser by typing telemetry in the search box in
about:config and setting the values you do not feel comfortable with there to
false.

------
alexandriaG
I get the same. All my add-ons don't work. I get a message saying download
failed check your connection. Nothing is wrong with my connection.

I also can't set my New Tab to go to google anymore.

------
FireFoxSucks
I think not all mozilla users are having this kind of problem right now.I
tried to install add-ons on my other laptop and made it. So i guess some users
only are infected by this issue

------
Zymandis
The kicker is, I cannot even download new extensions either, it asks me to
check my internet connection, but it isn't my internet that is the problem.
What the heck is going on.

------
OrgNet
It didn't happen to me but I just woke up, maybe the issue has been fixed
already? I even tried to restart Firefox to make it happen, and my Add-Ons are
still fine.

------
Gonna
When this happened, I just thought it was a natural continuity to Mozilla
disable all Firefox add-ons, because what happened to Dissenter.

Good thing Firefox isn't my only browser.

------
mcrx0
The same sh*t with me, I restarted Firefox process, after restore my session,
all addons disabled by default without any option, you know: I know the risk,
and accept it

------
rugrotts
Got it just now. I'm in Australia. They disabled my Avast security among
others. I see that this has been going on for hours. What the hell is wron
with them

------
rugrotts
I'm in Australia. Just got this now. Disabled my vast Security amoung others.
I see that this has been going on for hours. What the hell is wrong with them

------
relax_people
Not the end of the world. An annoyance sure, but not the end of the world. You
people need to relax and stop throwing temper tantrums over nonsense.

------
MrPassword
Yes, I also have the "One or more installed add-ons cannot be verified and
have been disabled" Someone at Mozilla has lost there marbles.

------
dmitrygr
I imagine chrome user numbers will grow tomorrow, for better or worse, google
chrome team would never let something like this happen

~~~
cesarb
> for better or worse, google chrome team would never let something like this
> happen

A few years ago, Chrome crashed for everyone on the date daylight saving time
started (a quick search tells me it probably was
[https://bugs.chromium.org/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=287821](https://bugs.chromium.org/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=287821)).
So not only would they let something like this happen, it did already happen.

~~~
dmitrygr
That was only in one timezone, on a VERY old Android build, and not a clearly
obvious bug.

Forcing signing by one key, with no way to disable it literally screams "THIS
WILL BACKFIRE"

In fact when Mozilla initially proposed this, they were told this would happen
by many users. They ignored that warning x claiming they knew better. The rest
is history.

------
theo1996
I dont understand why cant the browser still use the addons if i have
xpinstall.signatures.required=false? (firefox 48)

------
greendestiny_re
Can Firefox be called open source any longer?

Users can't inspect the code or contribute to the code, which is what addons
used to do.

------
orbach
Would going to a previous version of Firefox solve the problem? I'm at 66.0.3,
so maybe going back to 66.0.2?

~~~
pepa65
It works on 66.0.3 from the Ubuntu 18.04's repo. From about:config set
xpinstall.signatures.required to True.

------
Zymandis
I cannot even download new extensions to replace the ones that have been
disabled, What the heck is going on.

------
ArmanIc
Same problem, but not at startup but suddenly during working with FF. Printing
a page does not work either.

Arman.

------
coproliet
Yes! Also, installing new add-ons fails with the message that the add-on seems
to be damaged.

------
jps07
Yep. just happened a few minutes ago here in UK. Anyone got a fix for this?

------
MrHarmony
Yep +1 ... hope it's fixed soon or I'll have to revert to Chrome :(

------
yazzoo7
Tried changing xpinstall.signatures.required to FALSE. Nope, didn't help

------
were491
Also, just saying, some extensions like color picker still work for me.

------
alexandriaG
ll of my add-ons won't install either. I get a message saying download failed
check your connection. Nothing is wrong with my connection.

I also can no longer set my new tab feature to go to google.

------
MrHarmony
Yep +1 here ... tried downgrading to prev version but no joy. :(

------
theo1996
Why doesnt xpinstall.signatures.required=false do anything?

------
aminya
What is happennig!?? All my addons are disabled too!!

------
KShrike
So now we wait for the update that fixes this right?

------
MrPassword
uBlock Origins was able to somehow get signed through the new update. it's
back up and running on Fire Fox for me.

------
nothappycamper
What is a better browser I can use instead???

------
MrPassword
Yes, and I'm very upset, as well

------
stebann
This is bad.

------
fiorilj
Same thing happened to me.

------
setha2z
Same thing happened to me

------
fiorilj
Same thing happened to me

------
were491
ffs i used tree style tab, and now my over 300 tabs i cannot access

~~~
pepa65
The keystokes still work. :-) But setting xpinstall.signatures.required to
True in about:config fixes the problem.

------
Kurkl
this is really annoying Im running Linux the same happened to me

------
yazzoo7
Chrome, here I come.

------
nothappycamper
I experienced this and I am looking for someone to punish.

------
nothappycamper
Yes and I am looking for someone to blame and punish.

------
techload
Same here.

------
rasfincher
Same here.

------
randombinary
yup. just happened to me.

------
terrycody
same +1

------
sharpkiss
I am not responsible for firefox add-ons

~~~
sharpkiss
After this time chrome ..! Trust's over.

~~~
happypuppy
What's there to trust in Chrome? Google not only gets to see everything you
are doing that interests them in the browser but also refuses to allow full
functionality and/or use of various extensions (depending on the extension)
that are available in firefox. Besides, would you trust a browser by a
corporation who tries to hinder those who seek to take control over their
mobile devices, try to get spyware into everything and has their search engine
programmed to allow them to decide what information you have access to on an
individual basis to only let you know what they feel you should know?

~~~
eaterofbirds
this^

I noticed this in anytime Ive used Chrome in the past, and it's only been on a
FF issue that has me scrambling for a temporary replacement.

